# recommend a precision scale and a candy thermometer



## mulak (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey

what is the best brand or type/features to look for in a precision scale (like those .01g measurement) and a candy thermometer?

Thanks,


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

You need a scale with accurcy of +- 1 gram only, max capacity of 5 kg--depending on how large your batches are.  Only "feature" you need is the tare button, which is standard on every scale.

I perfer the Matfer alcohol filled thermometers.  Yes there are many good electronic ones available.  Remember the probe on the electronic ones are pencil-point small, the bulb on the manual is much larger.  Taking the temp. of say, a caramel/toffee is a matter of opinion, as you will get diffeent readings depending on where the probe is..  The smaller the probe, th more different readings you get.  Electronic probes wear out pretty quickly, the alcohol thermomters don't--unless you take the thermometer out of it's "cage" and drop it....

Hope this helps


----------



## chefdave11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Check out Escali scales.  I believe Amazon has them.


----------



## mulak (Jan 2, 2006)

i already have that kind of scale... I'm looking for a more accurate scale, I do a little molecular gastronomy and need it for salt, leaving agents and other powders. but I do with teaspoon measurement only for homeuse.... but for commercial purposes I want to be faster and efficient by using a scale.

I found a couple scales

http://www.goldaskitchen.com/merchant.ihtml?pid=6921&step=4

http://www.goldaskitchen.com/merchant.ihtml?pid=8001&step=4

one of them is a escali which is double the money comparing to the other one.

as for the candy thermometer, I do like the alochol over digital... there are two options are well

http://www.goldaskitchen.com/merchant.ihtml?pid=6678&step=4

http://www.goldaskitchen.com/merchant.ihtml?pid=490&step=4

one of them is a polder which i never heard of but it cheaper by half the price of the wilton brand


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Stay away from Wilton products, waaaay overpriced. As long as water boils at 100 you're fine with the thermometer...

I got my Escali "drug dealer's scale" at Gourmet Warehouse (Vancouver).  You have to use a cup-cake liner to measure out stuff with it.

If you're going to do any commercial scale baking, you will need a scale capable of 5 kg or more, with accuracy of 1 gram.   I scale out my salt, b. pwdr, etc with this kind of scale--no need for the "drug dealer's " scale


----------



## mulak (Jan 2, 2006)

haha thats funny....

I always tell people that drug dealers use this type of scale to sort their "stuffs" .... some people was shocked ... it funny to see their reactions

oh yeah wilton products are expensive ... especially in michaels arts stores, I don't know if you have them in vancouver


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Not in Vancouver, but Richmond, Bby, and N. Van.  When I( see those (deleted) chrging $15 for a plastic chocolate dipping fork, or $40 for a stamped aluminum Buzz ightyear/Porcahoncas cake pan, I get very angry.  Stay away from that place, there's a reason they have frequent heavily discounted specials all the time.....


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

Mulak said:


> I always tell people that drug dealers use this type of scale to sort their "stuffs" .... some people was shocked ... it funny to see their reactions


I live in fear of the day I get pulled over by the cops and they take me to jail for having my little digital scale on me that has various white kitchen powders on it.


----------



## skoczek1988 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi i suggest trying precision scales http://www.torbalscales.com/precision-scales.html i own one o these and im realy satisfied with it.


----------

